# results



## hihosilvers (Dec 14, 2001)

Had my colonoscopy and gastroscopy yesterday - looks like Crohn's. The test was no problem, except that I woke up right as the doctor was finding the Crohn's, and I got a bit nervous. My family doctor diagnosed me with IBS upon hearing my symptoms, and blood work only. One of the things he said he was able to rule out from the blood was IBD (Crohn's). I knew there was something more going on, and I practically had to beg him to send me for tests, or to a specialist. The funny thing is - he has Crohn's himself. Just goes to show you to always trust your gut instinct (pardon the pun). You know your own body better than any doctor. And when it comes to Gastrointestinal disorders, don't allow your doctor to make guesses. You must be tested to rule out other conditions, and to pinpoint a diagnosis. That's what I've learned the hard way.


----------

